# Aqualignum for Alchemy released on patchpool - coupon codes inside



## Sampleconstruct (May 5, 2014)

Dear patchpool friends,

I just released a new library for Alchemy:





Video trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpSPnYD6nkw

Aqualignum for Alchemy combines waterphone samples from my MachFive library Scattered Entity Vol. 1 with original Oud samples, an Arab string instrument especially multisampled for this library.

The mysterious and haunting tones of the waterphone meet the warm embracing string sounds of the orient. Tradition melds with futurism, water, wood and metal compose Aqualignum. This library contains 56 patches (including 1 variation) making use of 1.76 GB of samples, resynthesized sounds and electronic derivatives. Multisampled string instruments derived from the oud with up to 5 velocity layers and 3x round robin (variations per sample), calm and dark drones, beautiful and fragile waterphone pads, ominous and evocative soundscapes, futuristic textures and metallic percussion instruments are contained in this set.

The oud articulations include plectrum-picked strings (played with a special oud plectrum), finger-plucked vibrato tones, up and down slides, tremoli, bowed oud (violin bow) and some phrases. The waterphone was played with two differently sized bows creating all kinds of arpeggio textures with water-modulated decay-phases, scraping and moaning metal sounds, long sustained notes played with a violin bow for creating multisampled tonal pad sounds and the instrument was beaten with various beaters for metallic percussion sounds and bass tones.

As in all my soundsets for Alchemy I make extensive use of Alchemy's complex modulation possibilities and filters, often intermodulating LFOs/MSEGs/sequencers with each other and assigning numerous parameters to a single Performance Controller. This enables the user to deeply interact with the sounds and shape it according to his/her needs and preferences. The patches can also serve as a starting point for the user's own creations when loading new samples into them and then using the pre-assigned controllers and snapshots in the Remix Pad.

You can view/download the PDF for Aqualignum with more details, the licence agreement and the patch list including playing tips and deteiled descriptions for each patch here.

Aqualignum Specs:

•	1.76 Gigabytes of samples (wav) and resynthesized files (.aaz)
•	56 patches (including 1 variation) with 8 variations each in Alchemy's Remix Pad, all Performance Controllers and both x/y-pads are assigned for each patch.
•	Delivery: download - RAR-archive in two parts for better download handling.
•	Price (paypal): € 38 EUR

All samples in this library were recorded with 3 Neumann microphones in L-C-R in 48 Khz/24 Bit, a U87 as the center mic - a stereo set of KM 184 for L-R, all microphone signals for the oud samples were phase-aligned which improves the stereo picture, enhances the transparency of the sound and makes for snappier transients.

Please note: This library requires the full version of Alchemy (version 1.55 and higher). It does not work with the Alchemy player version.

Product page.

All demos were produced entirely with Alchemy using only patches from Aqualignum, no post-processing was applied apart from a limiter on the outputs and some volume automation if several instances of Alchemy were used in a track.

[flash width=450 height=450 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F29020100&secret_url=false[/flash]

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/s ... or-alchemy

Some videos using sounds from Aqualignum:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGi_OsGI1as
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiOkn3FNxoQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNLiB7WoR2Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxg3nbAVQrA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=casjZz7yeEo

Thank's for reading!
Simon Stockhausen


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

New demo combining 7 Alchemy patches - waterphone trios - each one containing 3 waterphone samples split across the keyboard, layering normal sampling and granular mode, looping back and forth only the decay phase of each sample with all those lovely watery modulations:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F148377166&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/s ... or-alchemy


----------



## jtenney (May 7, 2014)

This last one is gorgeous, Simon!! Maaaan, I'm looking forward to the library...

later,
John


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 7, 2014)

jtenney @ Wed May 07 said:


> This last one is gorgeous, Simon!! Maaaan, I'm looking forward to the library...
> 
> later,
> John



Thank you, John - it took some hours to compose this track applying the less-is-more-principle


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here comes a demo for the patch "Oud Octave Droner" - resynthesized oud, additive and spectral resynthesis:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F148846193&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here comes a new demo combining two fresh waterphone patches using 2 instances of Alchemy (who would have guessed).

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F149514494&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/m ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Two new Alchemy patches from Aqualignum in this demo track. The Oud patch contains mulstisampled tremoli, a different articulation in each of the 3 sources (timbre difference due to the pluck position of the right hand), there is also an automorph function available which lets LFOs do the morphing/x-fading between the sources.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F149943431&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/a ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Demo for patch "Waterphone Long Bow Pad" which uses multisampled bowing samples (13 pitches), played with a violin bow. Some of the samples are up to a minute long, so playing long notes will result in ever evolving timbre changes. The patch uses a sampling and a granular source with the same sfz - the rhythmical sound in the demo is the same patch just using a rhythmical snapshot, the other instance of Alchemy morphs through the other snaps.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F150100514&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/w ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Demo for patch "Oud Slide Synth" - 4 Oud slides in 4 sources, velocity can determine the amount/length of the glissando in each source:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F150258502&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Demo for patch "Waterphone Morphing Textures" using true morphing between 4 sources, automorph available if desired.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F150438526&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: https://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/ ... or-alchemy


----------



## quantum7 (May 20, 2014)

Nice job, Simon! Looks like another winner.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 20, 2014)

quantum7 @ Tue May 20 said:


> Nice job, Simon! Looks like another winner.



Thank you, Sean! Judging from the pre-order stats, there is a lot of interest in this library, so it could indeed be fairly successful. Judging from my own impressions, it's going to be a killer lib 

The Oud is a beast to sample, but sounds wonderful and produces so many different timbres and resonances. Bringing the waterphone samples into Alchemy and making use of it's vast modulation features is very exciting, the mixture of patches will be quite diverse for sure.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here comes a demo for the patch "Water World" from Aqualignum, combining water sounds recorded with the waterphone, resynthesized waterphone water and 2 long field recordings I captured at the seaside:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F150687208&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/w ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Demo for Alchemy patch "Waterphone Metal Hits Split", samples of hitting the waterphone bars with various beaters, split across the keyboard. In the demo I use 3 instances of Alchemy each one playing one snapshot:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F150930973&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/m ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Two new patches from Aqualignum made with/derived from Oud samples in this demo track: 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151215394&secret_url=false[/flash] 


URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Demo for patch "Oud Granular Trills", two instances of Alchemy were used, the pad sound is playing snapshot 4, the trill sounds are created by morphing through some of the other snaps.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151350140&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Two fresh patches from Aqualignum in this spacious demo:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151518150&secret_url=false[/flash] 


URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/d ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here comes a first video for Aqualignum, the Aqualignum Duet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiOkn3FNxoQ


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here comes an impro with a multisampled Oud patch from Aqualignum, all 6 open (double)strings and one fretted string (G3) were sampled at 5 velocity layers and 3x round robin (3 variations per sample), so there are 105 samples in this patch.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F152750308&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... or-alchemy

More multisampled Oud coming, like up and down slides with 2x round robin and vibrato tones with 3x round robin.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Two new patches in this track, multisampled Oud vibrati with 3x round robin and multisampled up/down slides with 2x round robin. Several snapshots from both patches were used in 5 instances of Alchemy altogether.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F153140465&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/i ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here is a rather spooky and dark demo, combining two patches from Aqualignum, one of them using long samples of playing the waterphone standing on a timpani (Waterphone Timpani Duet), in case you have some subwoofers, enjoy!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F153473527&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/a ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here comes a demo for the patch "Oud Particles", 3 multisampled and processed (->Molekular using presets from my DNA Bank) Oud pitches with 5 velocity layers playing in each of the two sources (C1/A#1/C3 in source A - F1/G2/G3 in source B, each velocity producing a different sound - up to 4 processed layers per single sample were used. The instrument has a range of 5 octaves from C0 - C5.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F153843512&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Three new patches in this ambient demo track:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F154171162&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... or-alchemy

The finishing line is in sight, a few more samples to record and patchify, the video trailer is in the making. Fencesitters should decide soon if they want to pre-order.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Demo for patch "Bowed Oud Layers", morphing between the snapshots while improvising with one instance of Alchemy:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F154304482&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/b ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Coming soon on patchpool: Aqualignum for Alchemy, pre-order now*

Here comes the final demo for Aqualignum combining two patches, the main pad being "Oud Stretchpad" and some inserts with "Waterphone Abyss Split", in a few days it's gonna be showtime.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F154746933&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/t ... or-alchemy


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 17, 2014)

Here is another video - In The Distance, using two patches (oud vibrato and slides) and several snaps from each patch in several instances of Alchemy (5 altogether):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGi_OsGI1as


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 19, 2014)

Updated the specs for Aqualignum on the website and in the first post of this thread, the video trailer is almost ready, the PDF is in the making - Monday the latest (june 23) is release day.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 19, 2014)

Here comes the video trailer for the sound library Aqualignum for Alchemy. 
Video artist: Jim Gawne, music/sound by myself using only sounds from Aqualignum, thank you for the great work, Jim!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpSPnYD6nkw


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is a first walkthrough improvising with/stepping through some patches from Aqualignum:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNLiB7WoR2Q


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 20, 2014)

This library has now been released, I updated my first post accordingly.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 22, 2014)

Post-release bump on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 23, 2014)

Bumping the release on Monday evening.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 25, 2014)

Aqualignum is still fresh like daisy!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is another demo video, stepping through/improvising with some patches from Aqualignum:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=casjZz7yeEo


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 26, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> Here comes the video trailer for the sound library Aqualignum for Alchemy.
> Video artist: Jim Gawne, music/sound by myself using only sounds from Aqualignum, thank you for the great work, Jim!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpSPnYD6nkw



8) Me likes :!: Antelope Canyon with a twist.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 26, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Sampleconstruct @ Thu Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Here comes the video trailer for the sound library Aqualignum for Alchemy.
> ...



Thank's Georg, yes, rather twisted...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 30, 2014)

Giving this another bump, 10 days after the release.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 21, 2014)

*Promo codes*

Here are 5 coupon codes with a 25% discount for the share*it links on the Aqualignum page, valid through August 26:



*CVWM-9
*34XA-7
*PS2V-8
*SF9W-X
*QX2B-R

Enter the code when checking out via share*it and hit refresh to apply the discount.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump the codes.

----

EDIT: these 4 codes are left:
*CVWM-9 
*34XA-7 
*PS2V-8 
*QX2B-R


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 23, 2014)

These 3 codes are left now, valid until Aug 26:

*34XA-7
*PS2V-8
*QX2B-R


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 24, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Sat Aug 23 said:


> These 3 codes are left now, valid until Aug 26:
> 
> *34XA-7
> *PS2V-8
> *QX2B-R



These codes are still valid through tomorrow.


----------

